# Christ-Centered Worship by Chapell



## SemperEruditio (Aug 18, 2009)

I just received the book. Has anyone had a chance to read it? Any thoughts?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 18, 2009)

No; but his views were reviewed by Dr. Frank Smith in his sixty year survey of regulative principle of worship material which appeared in several issues of The Confessional Presbyterian journal.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Aug 18, 2009)

WOW! Holy frigoles! Just read _Reframing Presbyterian Worship_ from Volume 1 of _The Confessional Presbyterian_. Wowzer! I got the four volumes for Christmas and put them away for "later." I guess it's later because that was some serious dissection of Frame and Gore.

Thanks for the redirection. I'm a delve into the other Volumes and maybe crack open Chapell's book. Might have to look into RPW books before Chapell's.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 18, 2009)

They were pretty tough certainly.


----------



## KMK (Aug 19, 2009)

I read it and really enjoyed it. It has my recommendation. (For whatever that's worth)


----------



## jason d (Aug 20, 2009)

i got mine in the mail yesterday and started devouring it. so far i have enjoyed it and it has been beneficial for me, though i may not agree 100% with it, there is so much good stuff in it though that it is sure to help no matter where you land on your view of worship


----------



## SemperEruditio (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. I don't figure too many will have read it since it's new. I decided to study up on the RPW first and then look at Chapell's book. Printed up over 200 pages of reading from here, A Puritans Mind, and Calvin. Ordered Clark's book, _Recovering the Reformed Confession_. I started with the _The Confessional Presbyterian_ which is just an awesome journal. I would say the bulk seems to be devoted to Reformed worship. Embarrassed I let them sit for so long but so thankful I bought them in the first place.


----------



## KMK (Aug 20, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> No; but his views were reviewed by Dr. Frank Smith in his sixty year survey of regulative principle of worship material which appeared in several issues of The Confessional Presbyterian journal.



What exactly would I need to buy in order to get those reviews? From the 'author index' it seems the review appeared in vol 2 and 3?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 20, 2009)

I'll check. PM me Ken.


----------



## Baptist-1689er (Aug 22, 2009)

Could someone share where Dr. Chapell is on the issue of EP and a cappella singing?


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 22, 2009)

Baptist-1689er said:


> Could someone share where Dr. Chapell is on the issue of EP and a cappella singing?



Um, he doesn't espouse them. I don't know if he actively teaches that they are inappropriate practices (and I doubt he would - though I am certain he views them as incorrect deductions from Scripture).


----------



## Baptist-1689er (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

